# 66 gto installing 1972 12 posi coil spring selection



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

I have 1966 GTO and I am installing a 12 posi rear from a 72 Monte Carlo. The spring perches are different than the original. The original ones are flat and have clamp to hold the spring down. Do I have to custom order springs or can i substitute spring from another year gto and or a different model Pontiac. Also I would like raise it up one inch from the stock height.


----------

